
AMD security flaw found in Ryzen, EPYC chips - lladnar
https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/
======
bhouston
DUPE of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576516)

~~~
tomku
Doesn't make much sense to have the link to the original source flagged off
the front page and people submitting news articles about it instead, could we
get some mod action here?

~~~
bhouston
This whole thing is fishy. No CVE, no disclosure timeline?

------
nimbius
heres a link to the researchers site:
[https://amdflaws.com/](https://amdflaws.com/)

[https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf](https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf)

these all seem to report windows credential guard exploits to be possible, so
hypervisor breaches. No word if this is effective in Linux?

a TPM bypass is also noted...albeit im not sure how many linux servers employ
the TPS for anything meaningful. most versions are shunned for their inherent
security concerns.

